# Huge Black Drum on 8lb test



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Thought you guys may be interested in this. This is a BEAST of a fish! He stalked it for 30 minutes, got hooked up with and fought it for 2 hours.

http://atlantakayakfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6838


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

damn dem are some gnarly azz truncks dude is wearing something like them has got to bring good luck


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

i got 20 says he never washes them shorts again


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

thems his lucky red fish shorts thos shorts have a lot of mojo on them


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

tight!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Damn!


----------

